# Followup question on imap



## dpalme (Nov 30, 2009)

I installed the dovecot imap for use with squirrelmail, but I would like to also replace it with the pop mail I am using.  However, it does not seem to be working, at least from the client side.

Is there anything special I need to be doing or should check?

I know I have the correct username and password but it never seems to get connected with imap.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2009)

Could you rewrite and clarify this question? Because to me it looks like "I have a red car, but I want a green one. I have keys to the red car, but the green car won't start. Do I have paint or sugar?"

Oh, and if it's a followup, link to the history.


----------



## dpalme (Nov 30, 2009)

I would like to use imap for my normal email acess and stop using pop3.  When I tried to configure a new client, it never seems to connect even though I know I have the right username, password and imap (dovecot) is running since squirrelmail is working just fine.

What I am not sure about is this - do I need to do something else in order to use imap for client access?


----------



## aragon (Nov 30, 2009)

dpalme said:
			
		

> What I am not sure about is this - do I need to do something else in order to use imap for client access?


That depends on how you configured dovecot.  If it's configured correctly, it will work as you wish.

You need to give us more details, ie. define "never seems to connect" and check/paste your mail logs for clues/errors.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2009)

Is IMAP actually running on the interface users are connecting on, i.e. not only on localhost (where Squirrelmail usually talks to IMAP)?

[cmd=]sockstat -l4p 143[/cmd] (imap) or [cmd=]sockstat -l4p 993[/cmd] (imaps)


----------

